# Hardware list, compatible?



## Gulver (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm an Arch user and I want to lurk about BSDs in general. However, even though there are lists of compatibility for hard-wares I thought it'd be better to just ask the users about it.

I know it is probably an unrelated machine that is an HP-g6-2204st and it has the following particles:

Intel HM76 Chipset.
Intel i5 3210M Processor(s).
It does have two GPUs one of which is enough for me but It also would be a good option to be able to turn off the discrete one.
Intel HD4000 Integrated.
AMD Radeon HD 7670M Discrete.
Ralink RT 3290 Wireless Card (Bluetooth support is not required. Also Ethernet is not a must.)

Details are here:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 183e
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff
	Memory behind bridge: c2000000-c2ffffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000a0000000-00000000afffffff
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 183e
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 45
	Memory at c3000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]
	Memory at b0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
	I/O ports at 5000 [size=64]
00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 183e
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 42
	Memory at c3600000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 183e
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 47
	Memory at c3614000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]
00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 183e
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
	Memory at c3619000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 183e
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 44
	Memory at c3610000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0
	Memory behind bridge: c3500000-c35fffff
00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=08, subordinate=08, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c3400000-00000000c34fffff
00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev c4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=09, subordinate=0e, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff
	Memory behind bridge: c1000000-c1ffffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c0000000-00000000c0ffffff
00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 183e
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20
	Memory at c3618000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 183e
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 183e
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 43
	I/O ports at 5088 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 5094 [size=4]
	I/O ports at 5080 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 5090 [size=4]
	I/O ports at 5060 [size=32]
	Memory at c3617000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 183e
	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 19
	Memory at c3615000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	I/O ports at 5040 [size=32]
07:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 18ec
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
	Memory at c3510000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
07:00.1 Bluetooth: Ralink corp. RT3290 Bluetooth
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 18ec
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Memory at c3500000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 183e
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 46
	I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]
	Memory at c3404000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Memory at c3400000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=16K]
09:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5229 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 183e
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 41
	Memory at c1000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
```


These are all a must and I do not think I would opt for an external card or any other choice than my RT3290. Shall I wait for a year or so, another BSD OS? Maybe upcoming release would offer support?


----------



## gentoobob (Dec 18, 2013)

I have the HM77 Mobile Express chipset and I am using FreeBSD 9.2  9.2 has a bug fix for USB3 that worked for my machine.  My Intel HD graphics did not work.  Xorg detected it but I could not get it to work but I dont need a GUI at all time so I stuck with VESA and that does well.  I think mine was the Intel 3000, not 4000 so yours might work.  Everything was detected on mine just fine by 9.2     

What you could do to see if it works without spending time building your machine is to install PC-BSD 9.2   If PC-BSD works, then FreeBSD will work.  I like PC-BSD but its too bloaty for me and I like to customize.


----------



## Gulver (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't really care much about USB 3.0 for daily use yet some system hardware does need it anyway. I'm just waiting for release 10 to be announced to try it out, I read that Ralınk 2800 series are gonna be supported, that there was a project and I'm not sure if it will be up in time of final release since it is listed as a side project in development index of 10.

Intel HD series on the other hand sure is hoinh to be supported alongside of HM67. I'm accustomed to work on CLI or at least to start with but I'm way unfamiliar with ports so I may start with PCBSD. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 19, 2013)

HD4000 graphics works fine on my Gigabyte board with Z77 chipset and version 9.2. I know it's not the same hardware but this is the first I've heard HD4000 not working.


----------

